# macintosh classic



## jpm21 (16 Janvier 2005)

J'ai retrouvé mon mac classic 4/40 des mes années d'études. Après vérification, il ne fonctionne pas. Il apparait au centre de l'écran un dessin de l'ordi avec des yeux en forme de croix, un nez et une bouche qui exprime un mécontentement. Dessous, est inscrit 0000000F et encore en dessous 0000000A.

J'ai bien pensé à réinstaller le système 7.1 mais sa pochette est vide. Je n'ai plus la disquette. Comment puis je le refaire fonctionner ? Comment puis je récupérer des dossiers d'études ?

Merci


----------



## daffyb (17 Janvier 2005)

Mac pas contant = problème matériel. Pour comencer, j'essayerais de changer la pile de sauvegarde


----------



## jpm21 (17 Janvier 2005)

Merci mais elle se trouve où cette pile de sauvegarde ?

Je suis désolé, je n'en sais vraiment rien. J'ai démonté hier et je n'ai rien vu. J'ai repéré le disque dur, la mémoire et différentes cartes mais c'est tellement rapproché que ...


----------



## jpm21 (19 Janvier 2005)

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider


Merci


----------



## Niconemo (19 Janvier 2005)

Hum ! C'est pas très Mac OS X comme sujet... ça fait plus Jurassic Mac  En tout cas tu aurais plus de chance d'avoir une réponse là bas...


----------



## daffyb (19 Janvier 2005)

je ne sais pas à quoi ressemble la carte mère, mais la pile est comme sur cette photo (en bleu/violet)
http://homepage.mac.com/vectronic/collection/maccol/board1.jpg


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2005)

Pour les erreurs du mac triste, tu peux chercher sur google "sad mac". Tu trouveras par exemple le site  "sad mac error codes" ici :  http://www.graphixmad.plus.com/mac_troubleshooter/sad_mac_errors.html 

(j'ai un pb pour mettre l'adresse en lien et je ne sais plus les balises nécessaires, alors mille excuses pour ce look ravageur   )

Laisse-le peut-être un peu chauffer : avec le temps tu peux avoir un peu d'humidité, un contact qui déconne. J'ai eu une fois ou deux, il me semble, ce genre de truc sur mon SE30 mais il a démarré ensuite sans pbs.

(L'erreur line 1111 qu'il donne si je ne me trompe pas était une des 2-3 erreurs "typiques" au sens où tu n'étais guère avancé pour voir d'où ça venait


----------



## jpm21 (23 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas à quoi ressemble la carte mère, mais la pile est comme sur cette photo (en bleu/violet)
> http://homepage.mac.com/vectronic/collection/maccol/board1.jpg


 

J'ai cherché partout mais je ne vois rien.

C'est un mac classic et c'est tellement compact que c'est très difficile de repérer quelque chose mais j'ai franchement bien regardé et je ne vois rien qui pourrais ressembler à la pile que tu décris.

Merci quand même.

Biensur, si tu as une autre solution...


----------



## jpm21 (23 Janvier 2005)

jpm21 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cherché partout mais je ne vois rien.
> 
> C'est un mac classic et c'est tellement compact que c'est très difficile de repérer quelque chose mais j'ai franchement bien regardé et je ne vois rien qui pourrais ressembler à la pile que tu décris.
> 
> ...


 
je viens de trouver un cylindre blanc et vert saft lithium 3.6 volt. Victoire ela doit être une pile mais chez qui je vais bien pouvoir acheter une pile comme ça ?


----------



## cham (23 Janvier 2005)

jpm21 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de trouver un cylindre blanc et vert saft lithium 3.6 volt. Victoire ela doit être une pile mais chez qui je vais bien pouvoir acheter une pile comme ça ?



Tu peux commander ça sur radiospares.com ou dans un magasin (ou le site de ) 1001piles. Prends bien une pile de taille 1/2 AA au lithium et de 3,6 V. Chez radiospares il y a même des saft (environ 11 ¤).


----------



## papagolf (26 Janvier 2005)

jpm21 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé mon mac classic 4/40 des mes années d'études.
> ...il ne fonctionne pas. Il apparait au centre de l'écran un dessin de l'ordi avec des yeux en forme de croix, un nez et une bouche qui exprime un mécontentement. ...
> J'ai bien pensé à réinstaller le système 7.1 . Je n'ai plus la disquette. Comment puis je le refaire fonctionner ? Comment puis je récupérer des dossiers d'études ?


Pour moi ce n'est pas la pile. Elle servait à mémoriser la date et l'heure.
Tu es probablement sur un Mac SE 30/4/40.
Voilà un site http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html
où tu peux trouver des OS de l'époque et les charger avec un autre Mac. Attention ton lecteur est peut-être en 800 Ko.


----------

